# [By Demand] December 2005 CD/DVD Requests



## Raaabo (Oct 26, 2005)

List all your demands for the CD and DVD contents here.

Remember, last day for demands is 7th November 2005. Someone remind me to create DVD and CD preview on the 15th or so .


Raaabo


----------



## cybermanas (Oct 26, 2005)

I want the Sis UniVGA3 Graphics driver and the latest ac97 drivers.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Oct 26, 2005)

here is my list

Nero 7
EBooks on Multimedia & Virtual Reality , Java , VB , .Net ,Artificial Intelligence.
Bollywood wallpapers
Tony Arts EasyCleaner latest version
latest version of Java (all versions:J2SE,J2EE,J2ME)


----------



## Tapomay (Oct 27, 2005)

1. Nero 7 Ultra.
2. Power DVD 6.
3. iTunes 6.
4. Some full version action games.
5. A movie DVD.
6. Lots of cool videos, wallpapers and animations.
7. Some educational softwares.
8. Panda antivirus titenium.
9. Zonealarm full.
10. DIGIT CD/DVD catalouge.


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Oct 27, 2005)

I want:
Updates for all antivirus products,
latest Drivers for graphic cards,intel motherboards etc.
tips and tricks guides,
DIGIT ARCHIVE......PLEASE
Age of Empires III Demo
More Wallpapers, 
Winamp/WMP 10  Skins
Winamp, WMP Plugins,Visualizations


----------



## upendra_gp (Oct 27, 2005)

Please Sir, Nero 7 , VISTA BETA, Intervideo DVD Copy 4, Roxio Toast, counter strike condition zero mods, modding tools and also now give us a movie like Beauty & The Beast or Lionking. Please try to provide hindi versions of the movies!
And if u are not going to include the above things then please sir, please give us The Aladdin 2 DVD's Special Edition!
Hoping that you will include!
Sir please include all above software or movies!


----------



## vishalbhatia (Oct 27, 2005)

Previous issues of magazines + fast track books on PDF.
Latest Internet Security 2005 definations and updates.
Multimedia Softwares.
Linux Live CD


----------



## Chirag (Oct 27, 2005)

Lion King in December

Flash 8 and Dreamweaver 8.


----------



## abhijitsam (Oct 27, 2005)

My Sole Request for December DVD :

Pro Evolution Soccer 5 Demo (with Commentary). 
File Size : 258.73 MB 

Please Please put this demo in the December DVD. We all know how fantastic pro evolution soccer 4 demo was.   

Download links are as given below: 

- *games.softpedia.com/get/Games-Demo/Pro-Evolution-Soccer-5-Demo.shtml 
- *www.ggmania.com/?smsid=19857 
- *www.worthdownloading.com/download.php?gid=1439&id=5577 
- *games.tiscali.cz/clanek/demo.asp?id=9659


----------



## sms_solver (Oct 27, 2005)

- Previous issues of magazines + fast track books on PDF. 

- Wallpapers
- OpenOffice 2.0
- iTunes6


----------



## techno_funky (Oct 27, 2005)

1)Unbuntu 5.10
2)Open Office 2.0 
thats it


----------



## navneeth_snr (Oct 27, 2005)

Mobile Wallpapers, Knoppix 4.0 LIVE


----------



## champ_rock (Oct 27, 2005)

SUSE PRO please.......... or some any other distro like MAndriva etc...

Also if possible can u send the bootable dvd instead of iso images................


----------



## SWEET SNEHA (Oct 27, 2005)

1000 wallpapers
won't take much space but it'll be a good addition to my collection

and also:

*ULEAD PHOTO EXPRESS 4.0/5.0*


----------



## Aries (Oct 28, 2005)

techno_funky said:
			
		

> 1)Unbuntu 5.10
> 2)Open Office 2.0
> thats it



Ubuntu 5.10 can be ordered for free from shipit.ubuntu.com so please dont as it from Digit. Just order it from there and you will get it before December and that too original CDs.


----------



## serendipiti (Oct 28, 2005)

1)Office 2003 SP 2
2)Ner0 7 Ultra
3)Opera 9


----------



## vignesh (Oct 28, 2005)

OpenSuse or Ubuntu 5.10


----------



## shwetanshu (Oct 28, 2005)

more and more wallpapers and one more vote for open office 2


----------



## eureca_eureca (Oct 28, 2005)

Please include kaspersky anti virus ,
j river media center
Segate crystal report
nero ultra


----------



## techno_funky (Oct 28, 2005)

Aries said:
			
		

> techno_funky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah sure and they reach you next year say 6 months from now 
so i want unbuntu 5.10 on digit dec DVD


----------



## Mindex (Oct 28, 2005)

All the 3 CD iSOs for Mandriva Linux 2006


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Oct 28, 2005)

Well, here is my December's demand list:

Games:
---------

1. Age of Empires III Trial (Urgent)
*download.microsoft.com/download/d/7/3/d7348fe3-d498-4e13-96c6-3da92e8f0c62/aoe3trial.exe

2. Age of Empires 3 update 1.01
*aom.zone.com/aoe3patch-10to101.exe

3. Far Cry: Instincts Demo

4. Far Cry patch v1.33
*patches.ubi.com/far_cry/far_cry_v1.33.exe

5. Quake4 Demo (Urgent)

Softwares:
------------

1. Adobe Acrobat Reader 7.0.5 (Full Standalone Installation) (Urgent)
*download.adobe.com/pub/adobe/reader/win/7x/7.0.5/enu/AdbeRdr705_enu_full.exe

2. Nvidia ForceWare Graphics Driver 81.85 (Win2000-XP)
*download.nvidia.com/Windows/81.85_whql/81.85_forceware_winxp2k_international_whql.exe

3. QuickTime 7.0.3
*appldnld.m7z.net/qtinstall.info.apple.com/tramper/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe

4. MS Office 2003 Service Pack 2 (Urgent)
*download.microsoft.com/download/9/...d0cc847/Office2003SP2-KB887616-Client-ENU.exe

5. Java 2 Development Kit 5.0 Update 5 (or whichever is latest)

6. Java Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 5 (or whichever is latest)

7. Realtek AC97 audio driver package a3.78
ftp://152.104.238.194/pc/ac97/alc650/WDM_A378.exe

8. Nokia PC-Suite (Latest build for WinXP)

9. Windows Installer 3.1 (3.01.4000.2435) 

10. Nero 7 (Complete Package) 

11. Mozilla Firefox 1.0.7  (or whichever is latest)
ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/1.0.7/win32/en-US/Firefox Setup 1.0.7.exe

12. Microsoft Application Compatibility Toolkit v4.0 (WinXP)
*download.microsoft.com/download/8/...crosoft Application Compatibility Toolkit.msi

13. Microsoft SQL Server 2000 Desktop Engine (MSDE 2000) Release A
*download.microsoft.com/download/d/5/4/d5402c33-65de-4464-9d82-d1de2971d9db/MSDE2000A.exe

14. Microsoft SQL Server 2000 Service Pack 3a v8.00.0760.09
*download.microsoft.com/download/8/7/5/875e38ea-e582-4ee2-9485-b459cd9c0082/sql2ksp3.exe
*download.microsoft.com/download/8/7/5/875e38ea-e582-4ee2-9485-b459cd9c0082/sql2kdesksp3.exe
*download.microsoft.com/download/8/7/5/875e38ea-e582-4ee2-9485-b459cd9c0082/sql2kasp3.exe

15. Internet Explorer 6 for XP SP2 - Security Update KB896688
*download.microsoft.com/download/3/...a-bf280f435aee/WindowsXP-KB896688-x86-ENU.exe

16. Windows XP Security Update (October 2005) - Windows Shell - KB900725
*download.microsoft.com/download/4/...1-a966adbd2e04/WindowsXP-KB900725-x86-ENU.exe

17. Windows XP Security Update (October 2005) - MSDTC and COM - KB902400
*download.microsoft.com/download/4/...0-f9a6a2bfef41/WindowsXP-KB902400-x86-ENU.exe

18.Microsoft .NET Framework runtime files 2.0
*download.microsoft.com/download/5/6/7/567758a3-759e-473e-bf8f-52154438565a/dotnetfx.exe

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

That's it for now.

I know it's a huge list but I think most of the users will appreciate the above mentioned softwares as most of them are general, useful, everyday softwares.

Also, I think u should take a look at this site:
*www.softwarepatch.com
It's a great site & gives a list of all the latest available drivers, softwares, games, etc. U can get a very fair idea of what to give in the CD/DVD.

One flaw in your system of giving out softwares I (or shall I say many) have noticed is that u still give out many of the outdated softwares on CD/DVD. Many useful, needy, updated softwares that have been released for months are still being left out. Why?

So, plz try to implement my suggestion(s) & try to give whichever softwares possible in December issue. Urgent ones are definitely on high priority.


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Oct 28, 2005)

KUbuntu 5.10 DVD iso plz plz plz


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 28, 2005)

All octobar & novembar Security updates from Microsoft for Windows XP & 2000

Office 2003 SP2, full file which is 103 MB

.net 2.0 Runtime final 22 MB

Nero 7 ultra, trial


----------



## kumarmohit (Oct 28, 2005)

Nero 7 trial

Offline data Nasa Worldwind/  FlightGear


----------



## mehulved (Oct 28, 2005)

one more vote for openoffice 2.0
knoppix
nero 7 demo version
more wallpapers
opensuse live cd


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Oct 28, 2005)

Nero 7 is finally here.
Plz give it.


----------



## Satissh S (Oct 29, 2005)

techno_funky said:
			
		

> Aries said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Plz.. Plzz Lets get something bigger in di9it. Whynot KUBUNTU Dvd. B'coz iam d/ling breezy badger if you want i can send it to you.. plz..


----------



## techno_funky (Oct 29, 2005)

lol man lets not ruin this thread 
stick to your requests now 
and lets not go around telling people 
hey!! you shoudnt demand this you could get it the other way 
its your wish just post it if its implemented 
great go treat yourself otherwise .....
whatever you get finally on the DVD is 
the decision made by the digit folks


----------



## Chirag (Oct 29, 2005)

Quake 4
Dreamweaver 8
Flash 8
MS Office 2003 SP2
Nero 7


----------



## Aanand (Oct 29, 2005)

AVS Audio Tools 3.3
AVS Audio Editor 3.3
Age of Empires III
Previous Fast Track Series in PDF 
Previous (the issues before 1 year)Digit Magazines in PDF
ebooks in PDF - Novels


----------



## kato (Oct 29, 2005)

My list will be:
Kubuntu
1000 Walpapers 
E-books on programming languages
Flock browser
dreamweaver
Totaly forgot about it
I want knoppix knoppix knoppix.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 29, 2005)

latest version of Real Player, Quicktime 7.03, Quicktime alternative & Real alternative


----------



## medigit (Oct 29, 2005)

PLZ GIVE A MOVIE DVD (may be NEMO or SHREK) for december special.


----------



## kato (Oct 29, 2005)

yeah i totally forgot i needed the quicktime latest version as i cudnt dowload it without getting the silly i tunes so include it too please:

*Quicktime 7.03*


----------



## SWEET SNEHA (Oct 29, 2005)

Yeah, a movie DVD is a must


----------



## SWEET SNEHA (Oct 29, 2005)

SWEET SNEHA said:
			
		

> Yeah, a movie DVD is a must



why can i see a report and quote button on my own post
y would any1 report her own post


----------



## mehulved (Oct 29, 2005)

SWEET SNEHA said:
			
		

> SWEET SNEHA said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Report button is there so that you can save others the trouble of reporting or quoting you.
Also, quote button is placed so that some silly people try to think why is it placed there and use it to quote their own posts.  
Good enough explaination?


----------



## kato (Oct 29, 2005)

never seen a better explaination tech your future

Yeah i need a DVD movie or atleast a movie on CD


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 29, 2005)

kato

U can download quicktime 7.03 standalone from here 20 MB, it cannot be further compressed as this is a SFX RAR archive


----------



## Bomb (Oct 29, 2005)

Open Suse - > all three ISO's Please..............

Nero 7.........................................................

Norton 2006.................................................

Antivirus Updates.........................................


----------



## mehulved (Oct 29, 2005)

thank you kato.
And bomb opensuse is 5 cd's but it wud be better if they give its dvd version.


----------



## jayavardanavel (Oct 29, 2005)

Here goes my list,

1) OpenSuSE (or) SUSE 10 Personal Edition
2) Mandiva Linux 2006
3) Open Office.Org 2.0
4) 3d Studio Max Personal Learning Edition
5) Maya Personal Learning Edition
6) Tutorials & Books on 3d Studio Max
7) Nero 7
8) Game reviews like Gamer.TV
9) Lots of Wallpapers
10) Game Videos & Reviews

That's it.. It'll be nice to get these softwares.

Advance Thanks and to all the people out there
working VERY hard at the Digit to realise the dream of the readers, a VERY HAPPY DIWALI.
 and continue the good work mates..


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Oct 29, 2005)

Microsoft .NET Framework runtime files 2.0

*download.microsoft.com/download/5/6/7/567758a3-759e-473e-bf8f-52154438565a/dotnetfx.exe


----------



## adityaksharma (Oct 30, 2005)

plzzz plzzz give us opensuse plzzzzzzz


----------



## khattam_ (Oct 30, 2005)

techno_funky said:
			
		

> Aries said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And Digit Ppl will include our demands after 2 years...... So better order the free CDs (which includes 2 CDs, Live+Install)


----------



## linsuresh (Oct 30, 2005)

I think the people at DIGIT are finding hard to fill the space in CD/DVD.
To fill the CD/DVD what they do is just repeat the softwares that are already carried out.  Adobe DVD encore 1.5 was carried out just two months back and now.  Similarly more than 30% of the CD/DVD space has been occupied by older softwares.  This is not good..


----------



## vishalbhatia (Oct 30, 2005)

Give the full movie in December's issue instead of giving trailers. Lots of technical and scenaries wallpapers. Freeware for mobiles like OGG Play and etc.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Oct 30, 2005)

My wish list for December :
1) Anna Kournikova on Cover Page!!
2) Knoppix Live CD ( No forgiving this time Raaabo )
3) Nero 7 and NEROLinux
4)All updates for Nav, Kav, firewalls, anti-spywares etc
5)Movie DVD
6)Tons of Wallpapers ( Hollywood babes preferred )
7)Rest I leave for others choices


----------



## Bomb (Oct 30, 2005)

Open SUSE pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## medigit (Oct 30, 2005)

MOVIE DVD or SUSE 10 DVD plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## kluiver.the.karnivore (Oct 31, 2005)

techno_funky said:
			
		

> Aries said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i have ordered the ubuntu 5.10 from their official website and it reached me within 3 weeks flat.


----------



## mako_123 (Oct 31, 2005)

I Want some mobile appz , Games Wallpapers and videos . SOme coll Desktop Themes .


----------



## shikharpuc (Oct 31, 2005)

I would love to have full version of an older Train simulator game or demo of a new one. Please.


----------



## kunaldeo2001 (Oct 31, 2005)

*Want Macromedia Coldfusion 7*

Macromedia coldfusion 7 and Borland JBUILDER 2006

Coldfusion 7 is great and easy to use application server and programing language. It is also free for use. Many of the ISP's are providing this as a cheap webhosting package. Coldfusion 7 is also much easy than PHP


Please.... Please......Please give us Coldfusion 7


----------



## cybermanas (Oct 31, 2005)

OpenSuse Plzzzzzzzzz


----------



## dreamcatcher (Oct 31, 2005)

video tutorials of anything and everything about photoshop,3ds max and sound forge.

sound forge demo

cricket 2006 demo

desktop enhancement tools

vista trial pleasssssssssssssse


----------



## Sreekanth V (Oct 31, 2005)

Only one - The Big One

 Ulead Photo Express 5.0


I am asking it for a long time.  
Can I hope this time


----------



## cooldev007 (Nov 1, 2005)

Hey some wallpapers and genuine firefox plugins


----------



## Aries (Nov 1, 2005)

jamesbond007 said:
			
		

> My wish list for December :
> 1) Anna Kournikova on Cover Page!!
> 2) Knoppix Live CD ( No forgiving this time Raaabo )
> 3) Nero 7 and NEROLinux
> ...



I hope that these wishes of yours are full filled


----------



## Aries (Nov 1, 2005)

amd64_man2005 said:
			
		

> cricket 2006 demo
> 
> vista trial pleasssssssssssssse



Vista trial is not available for general public

cricket 2006? is there something like that really?


----------



## Chirag (Nov 2, 2005)

Cricket 2006 Demo

Cd archieve

Flash 8 and Dreamweaver 8

Mods for different games.


----------



## Creative-Eye (Nov 2, 2005)

*I need SOme Softwares Like*

kaspersky Antivirus 2006 not beta
ulead video Studio latest version
windows vista 64 bit 
lindows instalation pack (not live cd)
Web Designing Tutorial


----------



## Bomb (Nov 2, 2005)

Raaabo ,Look at the number of people demanding SUSE..................................................................


----------



## jamesbond007 (Nov 2, 2005)

OK Raaabo there are more number of people demanding SUSE , but let me inform you that LFY November issue carries bootable Open SUSE DVD. By saying this I don't mean Digit should'nt carry SUSE but this is just good info!!
Hope I get to see what I demanded


----------



## medigit (Nov 2, 2005)

what is the LFY magaxzine???


----------



## XXX2 (Nov 2, 2005)

chirag said:
			
		

> Flash 8 and Dreamweaver 8



Yeah! Dreamweaver would be great

and the new _Adobe Premiere Elements 2.0_


----------



## pravinkumar (Nov 2, 2005)

techno_funky said:
			
		

> Aries said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Even I want Unbuntu,
But 64-Bit version please.


----------



## pravinkumar (Nov 2, 2005)

jamesbond007 said:
			
		

> My wish list for December :
> 1) Anna Kournikova on Cover Page!!
> 5)Movie DVD
> 6)Tons of Wallpapers ( Hollywood babes preferred )




I feel Digit is becomming a MOVIE magazine..........Lets not go that way.


----------



## pravinkumar (Nov 2, 2005)

Mindex said:
			
		

> All the 3 CD iSOs for Mandriva Linux 2006



We are also fine with Mandriva Linux 2006 DVD.


----------



## pravinkumar (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: I need SOme Softwares Like*



			
				Creative-Eye said:
			
		

> kaspersky Antivirus 2006 not beta
> ulead video Studio latest version
> windows vista 64 bit
> lindows instalation pack (not live cd)
> Web Designing Tutorial



Good list.
One more vote for your list.
.


----------



## pravinkumar (Nov 2, 2005)

*Final appeal.*

Hello Digit Guys,

    I like to have any one of the following in December digit DVD.

1) Mandriva 2006 - 64-bit.
2) SuSE 10.1 Linux 64-bit. 
3) Fedora Core 4 -  64-bit.

Any Linux OS , but please give 64-bit version only. (Already we have hell a lot of 32-bit OS)


----------



## prasad_den (Nov 2, 2005)

medigit said:
			
		

> what is the LFY magaxzine???


Linux For You
*www.linuxforu.com/


----------



## prasad_den (Nov 2, 2005)

1. AOE 3 demo
2. Pro Evolution Soccer 5 Demo
3. DVD Movie (real good one!!)
4. A good full game...any one..!!


----------



## whim_gen (Nov 2, 2005)

Raabo,
I am asking for an All new thing ....plz include

1... Video Tutorials for C/C++/VB whatever.
Atleast from the MSDNsite.

2..Also,plz include OpenOffice 2.0


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Nov 3, 2005)

techno_funky said:
			
		

> 1)Unbuntu 5.10
> 2)Open Office 2.0
> thats it



Make it OpenSuse 10 .. Or SolarisLive ..


----------



## jamesbond007 (Nov 3, 2005)

pravinkumar said:
			
		

> jamesbond007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol...... Digit is the best Tech Magazine in India!!
We always get a model on cover page flaunting a gadget or something so why not Anna Kournikova ??
We get 100 or so wallpapers on CD\DVDs so why not Hollywood babes??
Digit gave us a VCD before now is the time for Movie DVD this time ??
So my demands for December stand the same
1)Anna Kournikova on Cover page
2)Knoppix Latest live CD
3)Nero 7           
4)NeroLINUX
5)Movie DVD 
6)Tons of Wallpapers ( Hollywood babes preferred)


----------



## medigit (Nov 3, 2005)

yes MOVIE DVD is very reasonable.


----------



## kato (Nov 3, 2005)

knoppix live cd latest version
kubuntu


----------



## bkpeerless (Nov 3, 2005)

2 dvd and 1 cd with fast crack is what we want


----------



## rana_punjabi_sardar (Nov 3, 2005)

Hi Mr. Raaboo! 
A lot of digit readers asked about SuSe and Windows Vista Beta. I only wanna know that *R U ABLE TO PROVIDE IT* ? or should we stop demanding these OSes.


----------



## kato (Nov 3, 2005)

hey man dont u know that the vista beta is not out their for genral public and also they hadnt included the linux distros for some time coz many(silly and idiotic) digit readers thought its waste of space in the discs


----------



## Mindex (Nov 4, 2005)

> We are also fine with Mandriva Linux 2006 DVD.



We would prefer the individual CD ISOs as penetration of DVDs writers is still low (even now not all folks have CD writers as a _De facto_ accessory!)

Also, please give us the 32-bit version, since most of the readers will not be having a 64-bit compatible PC. In fact, most of the users the ones having 64-bit PCs currently are PC geeks, the types who if needed would have either already got hold of the 64 bit version (unlike the average user)   In such a scenario it would make sense to give the 32-bit version. If needed, the 64-bits of all the Linux Oses can be provided via a special DVD (sounds like a nice idea for the New Year's edition  )


----------



## zeus_zz (Nov 4, 2005)

Age of Empires III Demo 
Winamp, WMP Plugins,Visualizations,Skins 
Nero 7
Unreal Tournament 2007 video from Gamespot.com


----------



## SWEET SNEHA (Nov 4, 2005)

*ULEAD PHOTO EXPRESS 5.o*


----------



## upendra_gp (Nov 4, 2005)

Dear Sir,
              If you want to see then you will find that many people are demanding DVD movie. I think that Digit will not make its fans sad! So please include a DVD movie!

                                                        Yours Fans


----------



## linsuresh (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi all,
Initially i thought that Digit was better than any other computer magazines in India and so made my subscription.
But now i feel that *PC-Quest is doing* better now.  They are covering more technical/development issues.  They now include technical videos which I found very usefull and interesting.
I feel that Digit is trying to attract its readers by providing cool stuffs like Hot Wallpapers and Trailers of movies and games.  But useless.
Thankgod that i subscribed for only one year.

Also i feel that no digit guys is going through this forum.

-regards


----------



## shivkumar (Nov 5, 2005)

K-lite Mega Codec Pack
Kaspersky Antivirus
Spybot Search and destroy
Age of Empire -III Demo
Lots of WMP Skins and Plugins

goes for me


----------



## deadman (Nov 5, 2005)

Hi digit ppl

listern to the thread
give us
SUSE
*deadman* _is here_


----------



## praka123 (Nov 6, 2005)

*Ubuntu Breezy*


----------



## Tapomay (Nov 6, 2005)

The most demanding things are Nero 7 and a Movie DVD. So please include these.


----------



## shaunak (Nov 6, 2005)

dear digit [santa] ,
mumbai [North pole]
i wish for,
free games like you gave in nov issue; small not withstanding. A movie, voice pack for opera [10 mb], high res quality wallpapers. video tutorials/reviews, freeware for the poor windows user.
thank you.
ps: please keep the linix size to a bear minimum to fit in other software.
pps: november fastrack and cd/dvd was gr8. keep up the good work


----------



## yrana2002 (Nov 7, 2005)

Most wonderful game, being talked so much about in the magazines, but never provided
Prince of Persia: Sands of Time(Full version if possible).


----------



## kato (Nov 7, 2005)

are u made how can they provide full version of that game which released just some years its obviuosly not possible.

@shaunak more than half us are asking for a linux distro and u r telling to make it minimum. Dude u r wrong we want linux linux linux

Knoppix live latest version please


----------



## aditya1987 (Nov 7, 2005)

Age of empires 3 demo
Vista


----------



## vignesh (Nov 7, 2005)

Breezy Badger addon cd


----------



## jamesbond007 (Nov 7, 2005)

Ok today is supposed to be the last day for demanding, I wish all my demands are fulfilled and also the popular demands like linux distro, nero 7, movie DVD, updates, wallpapers are all taken in to consideration by the digit mods
Here is Bond wishing Digit Mods a Good Luck and don't disappoint any member


----------



## anubhav_har (Nov 7, 2005)

I want all the hotfixes till date that MCFT has released after SP2... please bcasue its too problematic downloading them from the site since you dont know how may you have... 

Also if possible Vista Beta


----------



## gycapri (Nov 7, 2005)

e-book on php,css,html,xml,asp.net

if its not possible then i'll request for e-book on adobe photoshop in which techniques given not only describing just tools & all that bore,with pictures  surely !!!


----------



## Sreekanth V (Nov 7, 2005)

*Ulead Photo Express 5.0*

I think it is time to include a linux distro.
Live CD only, please.

Once again my one and only wish:
  Ulead Photo Express 5.0   

I am serious!


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 7, 2005)

askling again for 3D Max 8 Trial, Max 8 reference help files, Architectural meterial & Maps, packs, there are 2 such packs, the usual Discreet provided tutorials

this will be about 800 MB in total, but worth it


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 7, 2005)

I don't think they(digit ppl) even see this kinda thread.

They only do the formalities


----------



## kato (Nov 7, 2005)

u r so new to the forum and how do u know they never see this thread.
Please provide the firefox version which will be released this 11 nov and also some themes


----------



## Tatti Prashad (Nov 7, 2005)

kato said:
			
		

> u r so new to the forum and how do u know they never see this thread.
> Please provide the firefox version which will be released this 11 nov and also some themes



Oh shut up nigga

they don't care to see this thread
understand nigga


----------



## kato (Nov 7, 2005)

hey dude be polite and also there have been many ppl who got wat they wanted. And pls be polite i aint ur nigga


----------



## dhawald (Nov 7, 2005)

give us
age of empieres III demo


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 8, 2005)

Firstly this thread was started by the digit people...

Next, remove that bad username of urs and choose a good name instead, u think its cool but it is sick


----------



## Raaabo (Nov 8, 2005)

Susu Ka Jal banned...

What Am I??? Invisible??? people say I don't read this thread when I made it???

Anyway... Linux looks doubtful, not enough space, Vista CANNOT be distributed as MS does not allow it, No permission from 3DsMax despite attempts... Movie... Let's see 

Everything else should be ok to include

Raaabo


----------



## kato (Nov 8, 2005)

Raabo no place for linux oh my god what all things are we gonna get. If not a linux distro then i guess it has to be good as its one of the mega issue and i am dead sure u will make it good. But one thing if not giving then the edition of mag should be great.

Also raabo a small suggestion pls while closing the demand thread quote the ppl who got wat they asked do that ppl stop saying u dont listen to us


----------



## Raaabo (Nov 8, 2005)

Ouch... I already post the entire contents of the DVD by the 25th of the previous month, isn't that enough??

Raaabo


----------



## kato (Nov 8, 2005)

wat i meant was atleast star those which were added bcoz of the requests in the forum . I know u post it all and its a tough job. So just star the ones included bcoz of the demand from the forum so that no one should say u dont give wat forum members ask


----------



## Raaabo (Nov 8, 2005)

All the members here who matter to us know that we give 90% of what is demanded... except for ridiculous demands like a seperate Linux DVD (which will probably happen soon, but every month no way!!), Windows XP 64-bit or Vista (We may be india's largest technology magazine, but compared to Microsoft we're absolutely nothing, and I don't want to be the cause of my company being shut down after Microsoft sues us... not to mention, I am clumsy and always drop the soap )

Apart from this, everyone knows we listen and provide everything else asked for....

Raaabo


----------



## Sreekanth V (Nov 8, 2005)

So I am hoping there is no restriction from Ulead,like MS, to provide their software with Digit.
BTW, Can I believe my demand is not in the ridiculous demands list. I am asking for Ulead Photo Express from June 2005 onwards.


----------



## Raaabo (Nov 8, 2005)

nope, seems like a valid request


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Nov 8, 2005)

Raaabo ,this mega issue , please try include more alternative softwares of popular paid ones instead of giving trials or demos of good but paid softwares...
please think about it...


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 8, 2005)

Raaabo said:
			
		

> Susu Ka Jal banned...
> 
> What Am I??? Invisible??? people say I don't read this thread when I made it???



Hey no hard feeling................
All i am saying is that i haven't got SUSE
I had no intensions to hurt u.
U ppl r doing a gr8 work and keep it up

Sorry if i sounded rude


----------



## medigit (Nov 8, 2005)

hey Raboo, 
               can we seriously expect a movie DVD.


----------



## Raaabo (Nov 8, 2005)

Well, I said a movie is not ruled out... I didn't say it was happening did I?

When I Know I'll let you know... Will try and post the preview by 20th or earlier...

Raaabo


----------



## Chirag (Nov 8, 2005)

The Matrix, Harry Potter, Lion King or any other movie. But do try Raaabo Sir to put the movie.


----------



## Raaabo (Nov 9, 2005)

Please do not call me "sir"... first it was "Uncle" now it's "sir"... The name's Raaabo.. sir and uncle make me feel old!

Thanks

Raaabo


----------



## naveenchandran (Nov 9, 2005)

How about Solaris or FreeBSD 6.0?


----------



## Bomb (Nov 9, 2005)

Ok Raaabo.... atleast post the list that u hav finalised till now!!!!

U can post the complete list afterwards !!!


A separate Linux/Movie DVD ???? WOW !!!


----------



## jamesbond007 (Nov 9, 2005)

At last Raaabo speaks out!!
Buddy movie DVD not ruled out is really COOL
No space for Linux is disappointing! Knoppix 4.0.2 is just about the small ISO that fits a 700 mb CD. Mega issue must carry Knoppix else it would disappoint many of us. I am yet to get my Digit Mag, I guess the delay in posting is because of Diwali, Ramzan and Sunday, as of now I cant really wait till I know that December Mega Issue will carry Knoppix, Movie DVD and Mag cover page has Anna Kournikova ( Don't flame!! )


----------



## Chirag (Nov 9, 2005)

OK. Now only Raaabo no sir. Please do include Dreamweaver and Flash 8. I also wanted 3D max 8 trial. But u said it is not possible. So please do try for Flash and Dreamweaver.


----------



## desertwind (Nov 9, 2005)

OpenSUSE 10.
gnu/Linux Games like
Americas Army
Doom 3
Quake 3
Alpha Centuari
Creatures 3
Neverwinter Knights
Descent 3
Duke Nukem
Half Life
Heroes
Return to Castle Wolfenstein
Soldier of Fortune
Tribes 2
UT2004
Uplink
Majesty
Soulride
Mindrover
Marble
Sin
SimCity3000
etc...


----------



## Chirag (Nov 9, 2005)

@desterwind - Doom 3 have been given in digit for windows and linux both.

I wish they could give - Mods for F.E.A.R
Quake 4
Mods for GTA-SA and GTA-VC. They r very large in size and i can't download it. I am on Dial-up.

And many more games+wallies+freeware+boot screens+logon screens and things which r popular in demand.

Lots and lots of tutorial on 3D Max and Photoshop. My mom says to learn max after my 10th. But i can't wait. I have seen gx's work. They r gr8. I also want to learn 3D Max. So please include 3D Max tutorials.


----------



## Aries (Nov 9, 2005)

prakash kerala said:
			
		

> *Ubuntu Breezy*



its better to order it directly from ship.ubuntu.com, you will get as many copies as you want and that too FREE


----------



## hsnayvid (Nov 9, 2005)

how about clone dvd??


----------



## aku (Nov 10, 2005)

Raaabo said:
			
		

> ....., Vista CANNOT be distributed as MS does not allow it, ......
> 
> Raaabo



Dear Raaabo,
U say its really dumb on our part to ask things like Vista(beta) or WinXP 64 Bit.
then how come * PCQuest* distributed WinXP 64 bit and VB EXPRESS EDITION, theat also in a seperate and dedicated dvd????

An if i'm not wrong then a few years back (may be 2 or 3) DeveloperIQ in its special edition gave us *Windows Server*.
Now Sirra, can u pls clarify it... that how come is this possible... when u ppl call ur mag the no. 1 , and some othr mag gives this kinda .. well mouth watering (couldnt think of anything better at this moment   ) software...

Now can u pls tell us if u ppl hav evn contacted M$ or not??? or r u pressumin this dat its not possoble...???

Whn u ppl are in thin kinda business then if i'm not wrong then u ppl must b kippin a better track of ur competetors and ther activities...... i hope u got my point.

*Please , i aint jokin, so do give my post a serious thought!!! *

And my fellow Forum Members... wat do u ppl think???


----------



## Raaabo (Nov 10, 2005)

Whether others distribute with or without Microsoft's knowledge is not my concern. If we get permission to distribute Windows XP 64-bit or Vista Beta we will.

As for being in touch with Microsoft, since you're so aware of what all the magazines were doing, I would have expected you to notice that we have given FULL VERSIONS of Microsoft games on a seperate CD, and will do so in the future as well, so your question seems misinformed.

You seem to know a lot more about our competition than us, so I'm guessing that you're not a Digit regular---yet. All I can say is Welcome to the revolution akuCRACKER, hope to see you subscribe soon .


----------



## Raaabo (Nov 10, 2005)

How many of you guys want:

LOADS AND LOADS OF WALLPAPERS

Based on that I'll decide on the amount to put. I can't put all I have (>10,000 - 1 GB) but depending on how many of you respond by 10th Afternoon I'll decide between 1,000 and 3,000.

Sneha asked for 1,000 and I said I would give that, but if it's REALLY popular then I might as well give more.... for those who want to know why I'm asking


----------



## harshagarwal (Nov 10, 2005)

hi raabo

3000 wallpapers will be a big hit.so please go ahead and include them.

Also please include a movie dvd and ANNA on cover doesnt seem to be a bad idea either.


----------



## Febians (Nov 10, 2005)

Raaabo said:
			
		

> How many of you guys want:
> 
> LOADS AND LOADS OF WALLPAPERS
> 
> ...


3000 Would rock!! 

Nero 7
Movie DVD 
Some good pdf's on basics of home automation <plzzzzzzzzzzzzzz>. Esp for ppl from a CS background n not electronics
DA VINCI CODE (the movie) teasers/wallpapers


----------



## Chirag (Nov 10, 2005)

1000 wallies will be good. Please put mods and patches of different games. Specially GTA-VC and GTA-SA. I want Beyblade wallies. Please it is my fav. cartoon. Kai is my fav. beyblader. ANd one more vote to movie.

Nero 7
Dreamweaver and FLash 8


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 10, 2005)

3000 wallpapers will rock.
I mean it surely will be a huge hit.
And you can give it in catagories like  "CARS""CELEBS""SCENES".,... etc.  etc.


----------



## SWEET SNEHA (Nov 10, 2005)

Ok i take my words back.
I don't want 1000 wallpapers.
I want 3000(or even more) wallpapers.
Thanks RAAABOO


----------



## Chirag (Nov 10, 2005)

OK. I lose everybody is demanding for 3000 wallies.I thought 1000 will be enough and the remaining space could be used up for mods and patches for different games and other freewares.I really needed mods (long night) for GTA:VC

Don't go with the name. It is not bad. It is a mod were everyone turns into zombie and chases the player. It is more than 100 MB. So i thought it would be fun to play. But 3000 wallies r popular so u can give. But please include Beyblade(cartoon) wallpapers.

This is a little request for a little boy.


----------



## Raaabo (Nov 10, 2005)

No more requests please, DVD closes today... Will tell you which ones have been included via the preview thread soon... (After 15th)

Just wanted to check about wallpapers 

Raaabo


----------



## jamesbond007 (Nov 10, 2005)

Alas!! I am late, but anyhow 3000 Wallpapers would rock I would prefer more of Celebs, and What about Anna Kournikova on Cover page. Please fulfill my long cherished wish Raaabo . Dont forger Knoppix!!!


----------



## Raaabo (Nov 10, 2005)

No linux


----------



## Sourabh (Nov 10, 2005)

But please make sure they are descent ( not in the other sense). Sometimes old, quite common, wallpapers can be a bit of a downer in the collection. Quality in a lil quantity is all most need :d


----------



## starscream (Nov 10, 2005)

*VMWARE 5.0 For Windows*from *vmware.com
*Darwin FOR x86* from *opendarwin.org

Thats it..


----------



## linsuresh (Nov 10, 2005)

After a very long time, Raaaboo was here


----------



## aku (Nov 11, 2005)

Dear Raaabo,
i'm really sorry if my post seemd dat rude 
frankly speakin.. i didnt wanted it 2 b.. like wat it is...
i'm really sorry and hope u would forgive me............

And IF U R WONDERING DAT WTHR I'M A REGULAR DIGIT READER OR NOT THEN CHEW ON THIS...

I STARTED READIN DIGIT FROM MOST PROBABLY WINTER OF 2002! AND SINCE THEN HAVNT LOOKED BAK..(may b missed one or 2 issues but hey... i still hav managed 2 collect it frm my frendz )

so now wat do u say.. huh???


----------



## Bomb (Nov 11, 2005)

No linux ????

Then no december issue for me.....

Bye.......


----------



## Bomb (Nov 11, 2005)

Raaabo said:
			
		

> Whether others distribute with or without Microsoft's knowledge is not my concern. If we get permission to distribute Windows XP 64-bit or Vista Beta we will.
> 
> As for being in touch with Microsoft, since you're so aware of what all the magazines were doing, I would have expected you to notice that we have given FULL VERSIONS of Microsoft games on a seperate CD, and will do so in the future as well, so your question seems misinformed.
> 
> You seem to know a lot more about our competition than us, so I'm guessing that you're not a Digit regular---yet. All I can say is Welcome to the revolution akuCRACKER, hope to see you subscribe soon .




R u forcing someone to subscribe  to ur magazine ???


----------



## aku (Nov 11, 2005)

Bomb.. its ok.. i didnt mind dat.. cuz i'm a regular digit reader.
newayz i luv digit...
and will always remain with it..
btw i buy all the mags available... cuz i jus luv readin them jus as i like readin digit...


----------



## bala4digit (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi Raabo,
Hope tat ur eyes r not bleakin outta da sockets....after reading all these requests.[lots rite...i skipped many pgs]..so the dead line date already went by...k .....den also i will post my request ......cos iam mojojojo...nd iam mojojojo......k ....so the request is not of a sftwr/games....its actually s a suggestion....yeah suggestion.....hmmmm...n tat suggestion is............

pls give digit mag in an ordinary paper itself rather than givin it in a low quality oil ppr....it s diff to read ...the ppr folds itself in the middle...n is a hassle to read....shrinks...so reading damn difficult....


k.....now 1 more like sourabh....yeah sourabh....lemme check....yeah sourabh....pls give wallpapers of celebrities in a decent n more beautiful pose.....zoom in their faces ......faces which r smilin.....yess...v want smiling faces....no confused faces....yes..no...confused faces.

1 more:how bata sexn of Jokes....yes jokes...no iam not jokin....just 1page....will be new...imaginative.....yes ....1 more thing....the jokes shud be new ....not lika joke read it 100 times....k .....tanks.....yes...tanks.....

1more:how abt the newest MP3s hitsz.....with a warning"if u like this buy the original.delete this after 24hrs."?............is this possible.... mojojojo...wondering.....

check out my suggestion here too:*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=31220&start=40

if all these looked like orders...iam sorry....yes iam sorry.....hmmm....iam sorry.  

BYE!!!
 
-----------------------MOJOJOJO-----------------------


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 11, 2005)

I wud prefer more of celebs pic though u can give 
500 wallpapers for each of the 6 catogaries


----------



## bala4digit (Nov 11, 2005)

500 wallpprs for each six categories!!!!.....u r kiddin rite...hmmm.,....kiddin....hmmm.....now don't ask 4 a milkshake...instead of dvd's....iam kiddin....yes mojojojo is kiddin.....!!

BYEE!!

-----------------------MOJOJOJO-----------------


----------



## Chirag (Nov 11, 2005)

I wanted Beyblade wallpapers. Hope they r included.


----------



## vignesh (Nov 12, 2005)

One more thing let the special issue not have a special price....
Its special because its a much better and loads of stuff but the same price...


----------



## bala4digit (Nov 12, 2005)

1 more vote to vignesh's idea...!!!

BYE!!!

---------------MOJOJOJO-----------------


----------



## vignesh (Nov 12, 2005)

kluiver.the.karnivore said:
			
		

> techno_funky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you get Hoary or Breezy.?


----------



## jamesbond007 (Nov 12, 2005)

There is no point in demanding Linux now coz Raaabo already said NO LINUX!!
I am already disappointed with December Digit as there is no Linux, but Anna Kournikova on cover page may turn the tables!!
I WISH THIS HAPPENS............


----------



## kato (Nov 12, 2005)

vignesh saying about the special prices it is needed as they print a mag not do charity as the special editions have many addditional stuff so i guess the cost for it cant be avoided and its only twice a year so its not a big problem


----------



## vignesh (Nov 12, 2005)

Some Other magazines do not have special prices for special issues and I did not demand for Linux .Just checking if he got Hoary or Breezy..


----------



## kato (Nov 12, 2005)

anyways i guess digit rocks and paying a bit more f or it for twice a year aint a problem though as u say it can be easier to choose to buy it if u like the preview raabo will post by 25 or so then decide to buy that way its much easy


----------



## vignesh (Nov 12, 2005)

NO Linux as well..Must see what all special goodies are there ..


----------



## SWEET SNEHA (Nov 12, 2005)

Milkshake said:
			
		

> I wud prefer more of celebs pic though u can give
> 500 wallpapers for each of the 6 catogaries



which catogaries :roll:  :roll:


----------



## vignesh (Nov 12, 2005)

What will you do with 3000 wallpapers...I think 1000 itself is a lot ..


----------



## bala4digit (Nov 12, 2005)

mebbe....he is talkin bout....Nature...Animated....Celebs...Cars...n all stuff...like dat....just a mebbe!!!


BYE!!!!

---------------MOJOJOJO-----------


----------



## .:deadman:. (Nov 13, 2005)

I want more of celebs followed by cars and nature

*deadman* _is back_


----------



## hsnayvid (Nov 13, 2005)

Raaabo said:
			
		

> List all your demands for the CD and DVD contents here.
> 
> Remember, last day for demands is 7th November 2005. Someone remind me to create DVD and CD preview on the 15th or so .
> 
> ...



Times up!! Demand for Jan Issue!

and Raaabo please update the threads!


----------



## Raaabo (Nov 14, 2005)

Nah I was a little late this time, only finished DVD by 10th 

Anyway I was waiting and hoping for Quake 4 demo to be released... anyone have a clue when it's out, if at all?

Raaabo


----------



## bala4digit (Nov 14, 2005)

instead of quake how aboout NFS:most wanted!!!!
DEMO!!

BYE!!!


--------------MOJOJOJO-----------


----------



## bala4digit (Nov 14, 2005)

instead of quake how aboout NFS:most wanted!!!!
DEMO!!

BYE!!!


--------------MOJOJOJO-----------


----------



## Aries (Nov 14, 2005)

Raaabo said:
			
		

> Nah I was a little late this time, only finished DVD by 10th
> 
> Anyway I was waiting and hoping for Quake 4 demo to be released... anyone have a clue when it's out, if at all?
> 
> Raaabo



If you have finished with the DVD, please provide some information in this thread itself please


----------



## Chirag (Nov 14, 2005)

NFS:MW is nice but Quake 4 demo will rock if given in digit. I want Quake 4 in digit.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Nov 14, 2005)

Good 'old' news for all those who are disappointed coz of no Linux in Dec issue.
As I told earlier November LFY mag carried OpenSUSE 10 DVD
November IT mag carries Knoppix DVD
I have subscription for LFY and Digit so I am now going to get IT mag from book stall.
By the way I installed SUSE on my Sony Vaio Laptop and believe me it simply ROCKS!!
Any way Raaabo waiting for your 3000 wallpapers!!!
and please think about my long cherished wish!!


----------



## bala4digit (Nov 14, 2005)

chirag said:
			
		

> NFS:MW is nice but Quake 4 demo will rock if given in digit. I want Quake 4 in digit.



how abt both IT WILL DOUBLE ROCK!!!!


----------



## Raaabo (Nov 14, 2005)

Not this month... and 2000 wallpapers... the response didnt indicate that you guys wanted 3K.


----------



## kato (Nov 14, 2005)

oh raabo u gave a very short time i only logged on at evening and miss to give my opinion but i guess 2k are fine but u havent repeated many have u (repetetion is inevtitable still). Yeah ireallly liked the beaches wwallies so i guess u might have had new stock now.


----------



## casanova (Nov 14, 2005)

I hope the mega issue of digit is available to all. i mean to say the newstands readers. and if u ppl haven't finished finalizing the list, here are a few add-ons
1. ultime boot cd (ubcd)
2. some other theme pack like crystalXP but not CrystalXP
3. Windows XP SP3 beta
4.  Free renamers
5. How about a compilation of avatars

I f u have already replicated the discs, then add these to the January issue.
And ggs as no linux
Long live windows


----------



## casanova (Nov 14, 2005)

Hey i forgot a suggestion
its been months since fast track is beng published
now how about getting the soft copies for them.


----------



## bala4digit (Nov 14, 2005)

Raaabo said:
			
		

> Not this month... and 2000 wallpapers... the response didnt indicate that you guys wanted 3K.



ok...NFS:MW...is not  on dis month....but da game is releasing dis month nd if u don't giv on december.....nd on january[suppose]...den won't it be 2late!!!!!!!   :roll: 

BTW plss giv wallpprs of "Catherine Zeta Jones"....plsss....i beg u RAABOO...plss...plss nd also of "Drew Barrymore"!!!  

PLSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!

BYE!!!

-----MOJOJOJO-----


----------



## jamesbond007 (Nov 15, 2005)

Raaabo said:
			
		

> Not this month... and 2000 wallpapers... the response didnt indicate that you guys wanted 3K.


You are so mean Raaabo! just count the number of people who voted for 3000 Wallpapers. You can't do this


----------



## Aanand (Nov 15, 2005)

*Acrobat 7.0 Professional Try out *
AGE of Empires


----------



## vignesh (Nov 15, 2005)

@Aanand The dvd has been completed..No more requests wait for the next month`s demand thread..


----------



## nipun_the_gr8 (Nov 15, 2005)

Please include System Mechanic 6 Professional Demo in the CD.

Thankx !!


----------



## vignesh (Nov 15, 2005)

I think its high time this thread is locked as people are still requesting and may end up in disappoinment.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

i wnt windvr 3 and internet download accelerator and give one movie dvd yar


----------



## satbir (Nov 16, 2005)

1) sis 650 graphics driver
2) A good HTML tutorial


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Nov 16, 2005)

Tuneup utilities 2006


----------



## .:deadman:. (Nov 17, 2005)

Y r u still demanding
its of no use


----------



## vignesh (Nov 17, 2005)

Thats just what even I am asking..The dvd has already been decided and the contents are due to be posted on 15th....


----------



## anshul (Nov 17, 2005)

*Everything*

I want everything you can give. 


Just joking................
All I want is that all the demands of my fellow subscribers be fulfilled in this issue itself


----------



## bala4digit (Nov 17, 2005)

man these guys r kidding over here!!!!!!

BYE!!

-MOJOJOJO-


----------

